# Sore on Nose Which Will Not Heal



## IsabelleEllis (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi all,

Our 10 year old vizsla has had a sore on his nose for the past 2 years which just isnt healing. He has been on steroids, had several courses of antibiotics and has an antibiotic cream applied once a day however just when it appears to be healing he knocks it and its back to square one.

It is continuing to get worse and were pretty sure the vet is all out of ideas. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what we could do? Getting pretty desperate.

Thankyou!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Has your vet mention the possibility of it being DLE?
Discoid lupus erythematosus


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Maybe time for a second opinion. When our puppy 20-week old at the time developed a nasty histiocytoma on her rear leg our vet of 25-years wanted to operate to remove it. I ran the recommendation from our vet here on this forum. The suggestion at the time was to get a second opinion and we are so glad we did. The new vet clinic we went to suggested a treatment of antibiotics and topical steroid cream. And within 2-3 weeks it was barely noticeable. We avoided a needless surgery and possible skin graft because of its location. 

Point being, that doesn't look like it's going away any time soon and would recommend taking him to either another vet clinic or a specialist fwiw.


----------



## IsabelleEllis (Apr 22, 2020)

texasred said:


> Has your vet mention the possibility of it being DLE?
> Discoid lupus erythematosus


Thanks for your reply! We are due another check up with the vet over the next couple weeks so we will mention this. A biopsy was previously taken of it so im assuming that this wouldve been picked up on then? The vet doesnt seem too concerned about it but over time we have noticed the actual flesh deteriorating and the minute a scab forms our very boisterous pup knocks it off which results in dripping blood which really isnt too nice to see!


----------



## IsabelleEllis (Apr 22, 2020)

tegee26 said:


> Maybe time for a second opinion. When our puppy 20-week old at the time developed a nasty histiocytoma on her rear leg our vet of 25-years wanted to operate to remove it. I ran the recommendation from our vet here on this forum. The suggestion at the time was to get a second opinion and we are so glad we did. The new vet clinic we went to suggested a treatment of antibiotics and topical steroid cream. And within 2-3 weeks it was barely noticeable. We avoided a needless surgery and possible skin graft because of its location.
> 
> Point being, that doesn't look like it's going away any time soon and would recommend taking him to either another vet clinic or a specialist fwiw.


Thanks for your reply! Over the past couple years we have taken him to two vets - our local one and also one a bit further away who “specialises” in Viszla’s however he as well as our local vet didnt seem too concerned and said to continue with what we are doing (which clearly isnt working) and it is starting to get disheartening. Can i ask if your vizsla was messing with it a lot during the time of the cream application? With the location of the cut our dog is constantly licking/knocking it even if we give him a treat or try to distract him. We were going to try him in a cone for a couple weeks however this causes more distress than we feel the sore on his nose does. Running out of ideas!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

IsabelleEllis said:


> Thanks for your reply! Over the past couple years we have taken him to two vets - our local one and also one a bit further away who “specialises” in Viszla’s however he as well as our local vet didnt seem too concerned and said to continue with what we are doing (which clearly isnt working) and it is starting to get disheartening. Can i ask if your vizsla was messing with it a lot during the time of the cream application? With the location of the cut our dog is constantly licking/knocking it even if we give him a treat or try to distract him. We were going to try him in a cone for a couple weeks however this causes more distress than we feel the sore on his nose does. Running out of ideas!


Yes, she was licking at it quite a bit prior to the steroids topical application. That is what exacerbated the histiocytoma. But once we started the topical treatment she seemed to leave it alone for the most part. Good luck with your V.


----------



## boscoe777 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello, My Vizla had something very similar. It was on his nose and kept scabbing up. I guess he rubbed the scab off a few times because it was red and looked raw. Similar to your V's nose. The vet said it was a histiocytoma, a type of cancer that's usually benign. He took a biopsy and it was, in fact, benign. The vet just left it alone and it went away on its own. Definitely get a biopsy. It cost $30 for the lab work. Sending your V healing vibes.




IsabelleEllis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Our 10 year old vizsla has had a sore on his nose for the past 2 years which just isnt healing. He has been on steroids, had several courses of antibiotics and has an antibiotic cream applied once a day however just when it appears to be healing he knocks it and its back to square one.
> 
> ...


----------

